# Sektor synth



## emid (Jul 20, 2019)

Has anyone tried it? It's going cheap on pluginboutique. From some youtube videos it doesn't look too complicated as well.

Any thoughts?


----------



## jneebz (Jul 20, 2019)

__





90% OFF: Sektor by Initial Audio!


For just $14.99 (instead of $139), get Sektor by Initial Audio! Sektor is a polyphonic wavetable synth plugin with a highly intuitive user interface and a lot of customization features. If you like Serum, you will love Sektor! Limited time offer, don't miss out! Deal Page...




vi-control.net


----------

